# E-Unit Fix



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm preparing to rebuild and repair my #283 4-6-2 by American Flyer. I'm getting new fingers for the E-Unit. How do I go about cleaning this device to full functional condition?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

TYCO --Send a PM to me with your email address where I can send an attached instruction sheet that I created for another member here. It was created for a Royal Blue #350, but the procedure is still the same.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hopefully those instructions will be complete enough to do what you need.

My Eagles have lost another, sadly and I'm off to bed now.
I'll be around tomorrow as I plan to work on my Christmas AF Layout (see thread in this Forum).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use alcohol to remove any built up oil/dirt in and around the unit. I also pull the drum out and polish it with a scotch-brite pad.I clean the inside of the unit with the scotch-brite, and if there is removal of the finish, I use some cold bluing touch-up, like Brownell's 44-40.Make sure the small brass linkage is free on the larger linkage. Re-assemble, making sure the fingers are touching the drum!. I usually bend the fingers a little before assembly.VERY sparingly, put a small drop of oil on all pivot points. You want to run the e-unit as dry as possible.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GooGone works well for degunking, too.

On my Lionel e-units (when disassembled), I polish up the copper contact points (drums, fingers) with a Dremel brush ... nice and shiny.

TJ


----------

